# I was Peed on!!!



## fuzzy66 (Dec 21, 2018)

Yes I can't believe this happened... Monday morning my 2 dogs where on the bed with us, our 11 month old has had problems waiting all night to go potty. I tried to put her in a crate all night but **** I am just a sucker for how soft and cuddly she is, I don't want her away. :innocent: :wub: Thinking of ways to work around the problem I got large dog puppy pads that she is known to pee on, so I put them all around the bed so if she got down, she would go on them, and then over time use less and move them out of the room but at night train her to use those.. That was the plan.

For some reason she never got down all night, it was about 6am and she was laying on me and I was half asleep, alarm had gone off once and out of no where she pees on me!!:smhelp::Bad day: like full on bends down and releases all over my side and pants. Needless to say I woke up shocked that I could feel the warm water running down my side. I squeezed her when I realized what was going on and she just cried and cried. I might of held on too long but oh did she learn while stilling going, I did NOT like that! :angry: 

Its been a few days and I am still doing the same thing above and no accidents in the house at night or ever. She is even barking louder when she needs to go out too. ( I know its been 2 days but one can hope that being peed on and me catcher her in the act might of taught her a lesson. :chili

Worst part is now the girlfriend won't let up over it.. :smilie_tischkante: :smpullhair:

Anyone else had anything like this happen? Not sure why she did it, I don't believe its a UTI or medical problem, but ****.. being peed on is no fun. Now it seems it's turned into a joke with us, just thought I would share.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I don't want to sound rude or judgmental, but please don't squeeze your puppy. There are other ways to let her know that you don't like her behavior. Being peed on is not fun, but someone inflecting pain on you isn't either. 

Also, dogs usually don't pee in the place they sleep, is against their instincts, so you could be having a medical issue in your hands.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Out of your whole post the only thing I am seeing is this statement "I squeezed her when I realized what was going on and she just cried and cried. I might of held on too long but oh did she learn while stilling going". Not sure what you meant by this and I hope I'm reading it wrong?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That's animal abuse. You NEVER squeeze a dog ever. What is wrong with you?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

First, unless your life or another's is in danger, aggression is wrong always

Second, dogs respond to positive not negative reinforcement. You basic said to your little one that misbehavior gets attention, and even negative attention is attention.

Third, do you realize how delicate these little ones are? You could do permanent damage

Fourth, peeing inappropriately could be a sign of a health problem

And lastly pee washes off

These guys are a precious gift and should be treated as such.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to believe that you did not realize how dangerous this is for a small dog, Stephen and that these comments will help you to realize that & that tomorrow you will react differently. I believe that everyone deserves a second chance. Please, please read up on positive reinforcement. I know when Lisi was tiny I wanted to "flush her down the toilet" (not really) a couple of times as she was incorrigible---but we continued to work w/her & she has developed into the worlds sweetest little girl. I had to figure out how to teach her in a more appropriate way. I won't say it was always easy, but she was so worth it. 
Please know also that we advocate always for the dog---it is not their fault. So do have her checked out by your vet & let us know what is up. She needs you to be kind.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Stephen, I seriously hope you didn't mean you squeezed her hard and she cried and cried :w00t:, she's still a puppy, she's learning, my Maddie wet on our bed a couple times when she was 3, sure we were upset but NEVER would we have squeezed her, what we we did was say no, we took her over to a pee pad and said potty, after that she NEVER went on our bed again. 
I hope you realize just how fragile these precious babies are. 
Please if she is to much to care for rehome her.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

The sqoeezinghas been addressed so I won’t go there.

Peehappens,it sounds like an isolated incident and you just need to move on. My 14 year old has done that twice over the years, the first time he actually peed on my head. I simply scooped him up, no squeezing, and took him outside.

I don’t know why he did it, I am sure it wasn’t intentional. Children occasionally wet the bed so I imagine dogs do too.

Always use positive reinforcement, never punishment. Read some of Ian Dunbar’s books. He has a website with a lot of free articles, he is great.

Also, if you sleep with your pup, and many of us do, invest in a water proof mattress pad. I have one because my Sophie, who is at the bridge, would occassionally vomit at night. It has saved the mattress many times.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I work in rescue and what we say time and time again is "Set your dog up for success, not failure." If you dog was not totally trained to hold it in for that long and had proven she was not having any accidents then she could sleep on the bed. Putting pads around the bed on the floor might have seemed reasonable to you but a pup isn't mature enough to get that. And by having her on the bed that long and not putting her down to use the pads, you set her up for failure. Not her fault but yours. And certainly didn't warrant the reaction you gave her. The best way to train any dog is with positive rewards training and that's particularly so with these small dogs. In rescue I see all the time owners who yelled at their dogs, hit them, scared them and they just get more afraid of the person and never get trained. Fear is not a training method in this day and age.


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

Lol this happened to me last night. I usually put my pup in his crate before i go to sleep but i fell asleep with him my chest. I woke up to him relieving himself on me.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Stephen, 
The only thing that I might add to whats already been addressed is that I did not let Abella sleep with me until she was almost 2 years old........that was so very hard as yes they are the softest cuddliest fluffs around and oh so warm in the winter time. I just felt this would be selfish on my part and to benefit my needs instead of hers as she was not ready to be trusted with this amount of freedom yet. Instead I would put her crate right next to my bed so I could listen to her breath and she could hear me yet she was confined to HER sleeping quarters so she would not have any accidents during the night. I had read all the books about how Maltese are known to be one of the hardest breeds to potty train and Abella was no exception - her first few months with me sure kept me on my toes. Probably didn't help that I have carpet and solid wood floors that don't like pee. I had to constantly watch her like a hawk (I kept journals with what time she went out and what she did #1 or #2 - yes Im a type A personality) ........Now its all just a memory She is my favorite bed buddy and can sleep in until 10:00 in the morning with no problem and hasn't had an accident in a very very long time. Thinking maybe stick with the crate a bit longer. Have patience. its so worth it!:thmbup:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I am HOFFIFIED to read you post. *NEVER SQUEEZE YOUR DOG! EVER!* I don't think you would want to look yourself in the eye in the mirror and see an abuser looking back at you so PLEASE STOP. *Being a dog parent might not be for you.* All dogs, especially MALTESE require a HUGE AMOUNT OF *PATIENCE*. You cannot ever allow them to get on your last nerve. It is not about YOU it is about YOUR MALTESE. Your Maltese didn't ask to be there, you brought your dog into your life. Maltese are not spiteful only humans can do that. I believe it is wrong to try to potty train your dog on your BED. YOUR DOG IS LEARNING THAT IT IS 'OK' TO PEE ON THE BED. I also think that by peeing on you, your dog may have been trying to get your attention and close to you to let you know that it has to go to the bathroom and couldn't hold it. He could be asking you to please walk him outside or to bring him to his potty pad but had no way to get there on his own. An 11 month old puppy can't hold their bladder as long as an adult can and needs to go out or go to the potty pad more frequently. Because dogs instinctively as others have already mentioned, don't like to pee where they sleep he was probably trying to tell you to take him outside to pee or to his potty training pad to pee. You are asking your dog to do something UNNATURAL by having him pee where he sleeps. It might be selfish to keep him there in the bed because you enjoy his 'softness and cuddliness'. He may need to sleep apart until he is potty trained for HIS best interest. MALTESE ARE INCREDIBLY FRAGILE you could do, or could already have done* INTERNAL DAMAGE TO HIS ORGANS* to his organs by being physically abusive! Mental abuse i.e. yelling is no good either. Sending mixed messages to him about being on the bed is not good either. You are supposed to be the one he looks to for protection and not someone he should fear. He should not fear having to relieve himself when he needs to do so. Stopping Abuse of any kind toward any living being is one subject that is near and dear to my heart..... *Please Exercise your patience, SOFTEN YOUR HEART. If you can't handle this dog please allow someone else to have it before you hurt it.*


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I would suggest having your dog in her crate overnight or in a pen with bed of some kind and puppypads. You don't say how high your bed is, but some Maltese and other very small dogs have hurt themselves jumping off furniture. It could be especially dangerous in the dark. You can cuddle her for a while and then gently put her in her own bed, like you would a human baby. I agree with others, squeezing is very wrong.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Getting peed on*

Yes, I have been peed on by a small Poodle. Her owner brought her to me because she was suddenly peeing without warning. She thought it was a potty training issue. It wasn’t. I told her to take her puppy to the vet and have her examined. I can’t recall exactly what was wrong, but the puppy had surgery. Anyway the surgery was unsuccessful and the puppy had to wear diapers all the time after that. So please take your puppy to the vet and have her examined. You need to R/O any physiological issues.


----------

